
Coinbase adds support for Litecoin - ftepp
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/03/coinbase-adds-support-for-litecoin/
======
alva
Great news. Being able to purchase BTC, ETH and now LTC easily by card is why
I eventually dipped my toes in the water.

